# What's your opinion on BCAA vs EAA?



## Sicwun88 (Feb 19, 2020)

BCAA vs EAA?


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2020)

Real food>Whey/Casein powders>EAAs>BCAAs

Reasoning;

Real quality protein source foods have all the amino acids in them. Most cost efficient. By far the best source, these are your base. 

Powders have their place, as SUPPLEMENTS to real food sources. Whey and casein have full amino acid profiles. 

EAAs are all the essential amino acids, including the BCAAs. Any non essential amino can be synthesized from these. Much more expensive than the above, for not much benefit, if any. 

BCAAs are only the 3 amino acids Leucine, isoleucine, and valine. These are the aminos, specifically Leucine, that trigger the muscle protein synthesis response. Not very cost efficient, as you get plenty of these in the above examples anyway. They're costly and TASTE LIKE ABSOLUTE SHIT unless you get flavoring added. Seriously, maybe in contention for the worst taste ever! 

One potential issue is if you use BCAAs too much, is you could not be getting enough of all the other essential aminos, which are required to create new muscle tissue, along with other body processes. The BCAAs merely help create the signal to build, you still need the materials.


----------



## German89 (Feb 19, 2020)

I don't waste my money on "supplements".


----------



## Viduus (Feb 19, 2020)

CJ - was going to give you more rep points but apparently I have to “spread some around” before giving you more.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 19, 2020)

Same as Viduus


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 19, 2020)

eaa only if you drink them during workout.  Thats it.  

You need real cals with real full grams of protein, Ive used every supp there in the past 10yrs......EAA are not worth it.  

If you must, drink 10g during workouts, or just not at all....

Do not get caught up in the marketing they put out, the claims are fa king redic


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 19, 2020)

My mindset on protein.....best time to take..1-bedtime.....2-within 30 after WO.................I'm always in a rush after the WO ,,so,I do a combo of BCAA's,glutamine,Beta-alanine,and some electolytes.....but I'm an old fart,,I need all the help I can get..


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 20, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Same as Viduus



I got him. 

another bookmarked post for me. Thanks CJ.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 20, 2020)

Viduus said:


> CJ - was going to give you more rep points but apparently I have to “spread some around” before giving you more.





DEADlifter said:


> Same as Viduus



Just throw some my way. Ive been slacking and doing lower reps the past few days. Can't even get a pump anymore.


----------



## Redemption79 (Feb 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> They're costly and TASTE LIKE ABSOLUTE SHIT unless you get flavoring added. Seriously, maybe in contention for the worst taste ever!



Ever have any the early versions of BHB salts?  Absolutely horrid.
I do recall a few nasty BCAA products from a long time ago, but most of the flavored stuff out there is pretty good now.  Most mix a lot better than the used to also...the earlier stuff absolutely refused to mix with water.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 20, 2020)

If you’re going to use EAAs then I like “Grunt”... at least that’s what I think it is. Maybe by redcon1? I like them in very specific situations but generally don’t use EAAs or pre workouts.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 23, 2020)

I use EEA,s preworkout John meadows has a good youtube video explaining them both


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 25, 2020)

I used to use all that crap, then stopped to see if anything happened. And nothing did! Now a good multi vitamin is all I take.


----------



## MotorCityMuscleZ (Feb 25, 2020)

EAA's seem to be the thing nowadays.

  Def worthwhile on a calorie restriction.




Blacktail said:


> I used to use all that crap, then stopped to see if anything happened. And nothing did! Now a good multi vitamin is all I take.


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 25, 2020)

MotorCityMuscleZ said:


> EAA's seem to be the thing nowadays.
> 
> Def worthwhile on a calorie restriction.



was not thinking about calorie restriction. Good call!


----------



## andy (Feb 25, 2020)

EAA's

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX52PHIkJNQ&t=26s


----------



## ATLRigger (May 4, 2020)

Are BCAAs not useful for vegetarian diets in which primary source of protein are legumes, seeds, nuts, etc?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 4, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> eaa only if you drink them during workout.  Thats it.
> 
> You need real cals with real full grams of protein, Ive used every supp there in the past 10yrs......EAA are not worth it.
> 
> ...


x2 with my man GR


----------



## John Ziegler (May 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> I don't waste my money on "supplements".



including protein powder ?


----------



## lfod14 (May 4, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Are BCAAs not useful for vegetarian diets in which primary source of protein are legumes, seeds, nuts, etc?



Being Vegetarian You'd probably want to stick with EAA's given how many different deficiencies can exist on a Vegetarian diet. Assuming you're probably tracking everything and covering that but if you're not, use something like Crononmeter so you can get a micronutrient breakdown on your diet. If you're running short on your amino profiles you'll see it.


----------

